# Holly Pheasant Hunt



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Thought I'd share a couple pictures of Holly from the last hunt she was on! This was the best she's ever run to date!! We were so proud of her!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Another...


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

10 months old here...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Can I come next time?

What part of the world do you hunt?

Looks like great hunting with a very talented young Vizsla.

You wouldn't see that many wild birds in 6 months in California.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Well done to both of you. I know a ton of work went into that one morning!

At 10 months old that's more than a little impressive. 
It looks like it was a great day for all.
Give her some rice and steak. She earned it.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome work Guys!
I saw their pup get her 'field dog junior' at 7 months old!  She's a natural.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great photos, KashagLake!! Holly looks pretty proud of herself, too. I think there was supposed to be a third photo, as well, but it didn't post. Anyhow, thanks for sharing! Beautiful.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Grat stuff, congrats to Holly...and you.

Rod, we are up In Ontario, Canada. You should jump in your RV and bring the dogs up here.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! She's really coming along...she goes absolutely nuts when shes hunting! She has a real passion for it! 
Partridge season has opened here so I'll be sure to post some more pics! As well as her Pelee Island Hunt is coming up in October!


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice pictures.. your dog is a natural!! 
Last week the season opened here in the Netherlands for partridges and pheasants... hope to take pictures like you do ;-)


----------



## mason (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm wondering if you are required to wear that reflective shirt in Canada? ;D


----------

